
Goop's controversial health claims are coming to new Netflix show - BLKNSLVR
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-02-05/gwyneth-paltrows-goop-wellness-company-to-get-netflix-show/10780946
======
skh
You don’t need to show an ad in your tv shows if the whole show is an ad. I’ll
bet Goop pays Netflix to show this. I hope this is not where Netflix is
headed. Netflix has a widely disliked feature of showing previews of shows
without giving users the ability of pausing or stopping the preview. Are they
going to force everyone to see a preview of this Goop show? Is this how they
are going to start showing ads?

------
BLKNSLVR
I want to get on my moral high-horse and question why Netflix would give a
platform to this... snake oil, but I don't know if that's just because my
expectations of Netflix's integrity are / were set too high (probably because
they were disrupting industries that sorely needed it, so I assumed a higher
calling... no, doesn't entirely make sense).

Netflix appears to be aiming to profit off a company profiting from its
consumers' gullibility, and in doing so increasing the reach of said company
in finding more gullible consumers.

I hope it's a case of giving them enough rope to hang themselves (or giving
them enough jade eggs to give themselves yeast infections), but I think it's
purely business - attracting a previously un-tapped or under-served consumer-
base.

